# Poll: What is the most common problem that most relationships face?



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

What do you think is the most common problem that most relationships face?


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

I voted for extended family issues. But I would have to say there should be something on there like "finding time with just each other". At least that seems to be our biggest problem.


----------



## ronnieswifey1120 (Feb 8, 2008)

I voted for verbal/physical abuse. My husband has never laid a hand on me, although his words have really broken my heart and spirit.


----------



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

ronnieswifey1120 said:


> I voted for verbal/physical abuse. My husband has never laid a hand on me, although his words have really broken my heart and spirit.


Ronnieswifey- Oh I hear you girl


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

You know I think I forgot to add another one of the biggest ones - "Communication Problems."


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris H. said:


> You know I think I forgot to add another one of the biggest ones - "Communication Problems."


That is what I was going to say.

draconis


----------

